# General beekeeping > Your Favourite Links >  Apis Information Resource Centre

## prakel

A promising site that's well worth keeping an eye on.




> This site,  The Apis Information Resource Center, is experimental at the moment.  It seeks to provide so-called curative information that is of value to those who are interested in the health, welfare and management of honey bees.
> 
> It is under development by Dr. Malcolm T.  Sanford, Professor Emeritus, University of Florida, publisher of the Apis Newsletter, and Storeys Guide to Keeping Honey Bees.
> 
> Among  major topics in the main menu are included Ted Talks about honey bees,  the current talk of town on the World Wide Web, a  Chilean Beekeeping Database in Spanish, and posts to a previous blog.............
> 
> ...In conclusion,The Apis Information Resource Center is designed to be something that encompasses a gamut of content types.  Its goal is to contribute to a better understanding of the issues that are faced by anyone who wishes to engage in one of humanitys oldest agricultural endeavors.   Your comments are solicited.
> 
> http://beekeep.info/

----------

